# Exterior Emblems



## Dunnburger (Dec 18, 2011)

Anyone have any luck with sticking your exterior emblems on rather than drilling holes? I realize I would have to cut off the mount studs on the back of the emblem. Since Im running a clone and have new rear quarters I need to drill holes to fit the front fender and rear 1/4 emblems. 

I am deathly afraid of screwing it up!!!!!!!! My luck I would either chase a drill bit down the side of the car or have a hole so far off it can't be covered or the paint would chip out to the size of a quarter and look terrible. 

Any advice will help, either way, if Im gonna drill em i need all the confidence I can get for it.

Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

A good quality 2 sided tape should work. 3M makes it. This tape is used to help hold the front fascia on the SAP on the new GTO. Tape is used on other exterior applications.
Badging - 3M US: Automotive OEM


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

I even did this to my 6.5 emblems. Just cuts the studs and filled the backs up with JB weld with just enough room for one strip of tape. Was over 10 years ago. No problems.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like a plan to me....ther red backed 3M tape. Wait till you need to drill a 3" hole in your hood for a hood tach, tlak about scarey!!:rofl:


----------



## Dunnburger (Dec 18, 2011)

Glad to hear someone has done it. Yep, leaning towards the 3M for sure, if they don't happen to stick or fall off then I will re-visit the drilling part.

Eric--3" hole in the hood, bet you measured more that once to make sure you in the right spot!! Scarey is an understatement!! 

Thanks guys


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, there's a _reason_ they sell VELCRO in heavy duty strips.....


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

3m Double sided tape! My brother used it to secure the police interceptor emblem on the crown vic that fell off and it's still on tight.


----------

